# Sil Favorites



## greypilgrim (Sep 10, 2004)

Alright all, here is your chance to list your top five (or more) favorite parts of the Sil. You don't have to list them in order, but if you could say why you liked them specifically, then that would be a treat.  

I'll start;

1. Melkor with the sun on his face. The world was his and he wanted to rule in darkness, (not really sure why but his minions liked the dark...) then all of a sudden...there's a moon, and a sun, and the world was lighted, and there was nothing he could do about it.

2. The way Yavanna sang the stars into existance. Very cool, in fact, incomprehensibely indescribably wonderful part of the story of creation of Middle Earth.

3. When Carcaroth ate Beren's hand and the Silmaril and went crazy, then Luthien and Beren went into Thangorodrim wearing his coat and that of some vampire in disguise, then put Morgoth to sleep and stole the last Silmaril from his crown. I think it happened like that...Well, talk about fulfilling an oath. Talk about courage and doing what it takes to get the job done!

4. When Melkor and Ungoliant snuck into Aman upon clouds to kill the two trees, then she sucked all the light out of them. Right under their noses! That was so evil and destructive and final. Just goes to show that you can't ever let your guard down. Those other Valar and Maias learned a very expensive and imprtant lesson that day. 

5. Manwe's eagles. I just love the eagles!


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 10, 2004)

Instead of favorites parts of the book, this is easier: favorite moments in history that are told about in the book, in chronological order...


The coming of the first elves
The flight of the Noldor
Fingon rescues Maedhros
Finrod meets men
Earendil is hailed in Aman

--------------

That excludes the Akallabeth. If the entire book is counted the attack on Aman and destruction of Numenor would replace Fingon rescuing Maedhros. No matter how misguided Ar-Pharazon was, it was a hell of a moment for the race of Men, an attack on the gods.


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 10, 2004)

Definately, an attack on the Gods. One hell of a moment.

Alright:

Dragons first appearances
Sauron turning into a vampire
Tulkas coming to war against Melkor
Singing the world into existance
The last Silmaril getting thrown into the sea


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Sep 10, 2004)

greypilgrim said:


> 3. When Carcaroth ate Beren's hand and the Silmaril and went crazy, then Luthien and Beren went into Thangorodrim wearing his coat and that of some vampire in disguise, then put Morgoth to sleep and stole the last Silmaril from his crown. I think it happened like that...Well, talk about fulfilling an oath. Talk about courage and doing what it takes to get the job done!


I suggest you read _Of Beren and __Lúthien_ again, as you have the story backwards.


----------

